# first handgun and ccw



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking to get a gun. Yes, it's my first. I have my ccw and have done some research and decided glock 19 or 26.

I want something that's durable, dependable, disposable and will work when I need it to. And I think both of these will suffice.

I'm looking use this gun for my ccw, a range gun and home defense gun until decide if I want more.

I'm 25yo, 5'9" 195. I've been shooting on occasion for a couple years not religiously or anything. I'm decent but looking to get better and possibly doing some IDPA with it. I've shot shotguns, rifles and multiple types of handguns. In 22 and 9mm.

Could you guys weigh in on which would be better??

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

G19 is a great all-around pistol, and very popular in IDPA.

G26 will hide slightly better under thin, warm-weather clothing, if you will be carrying a lot under those conditions.

If you think you will ONLY be getting one pistol, I'd vote for the G19.

However, if you think you might get a second pistol someday, then the G26 could be dedicated to carry duties, and a larger pistol (G19, or even a G17 or G34) could be used more effectively for target shooting and IDPA.

Really, there is no bad choice here. If you've never handled/shot a G26, I'd recommend trying one before buying; the very short two-finger grip can be off-putting for some folks ("feels weird" is a common comment), but functionally it works just fine.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you’re planning on buying your first gun, you should try to put your hands on as many guns as possible and shoot as many guns as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Normally I recommend something along the lines of what Cait43 wrote in post #3. However since you have narrowed down your selection list to two specific pistols, I'll just address those.

I have both of the guns you're considering, in the gen3 configuration. Both are fine pistols but since you want a definitive opinion, I would go with the Glock 19 hands down and not look back. Have to ask you what you mean by this;

"I want something that's durable, dependable, *disposable *and will work when I need it to. And I think both of these will suffice."

Not sure how this fits. The Glock 19 will fit the first two criteria quite nicely... just not sure about disposable.


----------



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Normally I recommend something along the lines of what Cait43 wrote in post #3. However since you have narrowed down your selection list to two specific pistols, I'll just address those.
> 
> I have both of the guns you're considering, in the gen3 configuration. Both are fine pistols but since you want a definitive opinion, I would go with the Glock 19 hands down and not look back. Have to ask you what you mean by this;
> 
> ...


I've shot a variety of handguns, granite nothing above 9mm. But I've shot the beretta (92fs and px4 storm), g17, g26, 1911s, CZ, Sigs, Springfield xd's......
And I think I've narrowed it down to the 19 (even though I have yet to shoot it) and the 26.

As for something that's "durable, dependable and disposable".... As far as disposable, I mean that I want something that I'm not afraid to really use; I.e. drop, "get dirty," train/practice with, carry and not too expensive (like say a $1200-$1400 gun) if I need to replace it. I guess I could have used a better word.

I am planning on getting more guns; shotguns, rifles and more/different handguns.

I'm leaning toward the 19 because of it's versatility. But the 26 for more concealability


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd go for the G26 because of it's concealability this was my deciding factor when I bought mine. You do have the option of using a G19 magazine or one of the stock magazines with a grip extension, if the shorter grip is an issue for you. I'm not sure what you mean by versatility, unless you want a light rail. The G19 will not accept the shorter magazines of the G26 making it less versatile in my opinion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A Taurus could be thought of as disposable. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
"A Taurus could be thought of as disposable"

Now be nice! How 'bout a High Point semi auto or an RG or Arminus revolver?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own 2 Glock 19's and love them both. It was my first handgun and I will never get rid of it. The 26 doesn't fit my hands too well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> "A Taurus could be thought of as disposable"
> 
> Now be nice! How 'bout a High Point semi auto or an RG or Arminus revolver?


You are right. I did say that I was going to be nicer to Taurus and those that own one.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I would rather have a Walther P38, which is the pistol that the Glock was originally designed to replace, in Austria.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith said:


> I would rather have a Walther P38, which is the pistol that the Glock was originally designed to replace, in Austria.


The Walther P38 is nowhere near the measure of a Glock. But it would make a great collector's item.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
My neighbor just bought a Taurus, CIA Model 650. It's Taurus's version of my S&W Model 640 J-Frame. I have to admit I did cringe a little, and another of my neighbors bought a polymer revolver MODEL 85PLYSS2FS by Taurus that never functioned properly from the get go, the cylinder would lock up before the trigger was pulled back all the way. Both were first time gun owners and I've told them many times that I would be willing to go to a gun store with them before they bought a gun, but I guess they thought that they would be bothering me and went ahead anyway. When they first bought those guns I really had to hold my tongue, except for the owner of the polymer gun, she was pretty upset about her purchase and the fact that the store denied that there was anything wrong with the gun and refused to take it back. Instead they told her to send it back to the manufacturer. I had to tell her outright that she bought a piece of junk, but she understood and in hindsight wished she had asked me. Her husband has a Ruger P85 9mm. but wanted her to have something smaller that she could carry, both know how to shoot and are familiar with firearms but never really considered what they were buying. They just did it. The thing about Taurus, their steel and stainless steel guns in particular is that they don't look too much different than an S&W or Beretta and people think that they are getting a bargain. Where as you can tell just by looking at a High Point, RG or Arminus that they are all pieces of junk.


----------

